# Got a new one coming



## mopac

I thought I was done buying AF steamers. Well, shows how much I know. Like I said it is coming. K335. Looks nice and we shall see. Seller graded it a C7. Does not mean it is. But it does look nice.
Small motor. I will post a pic here and in the "what have you added to your roster" thread. Reminds me I would like Tom to post his new diesels, Al to post his 310, and cramden to post his new K5 to that thread. I just bought and paid today so it will be a few days. I have had a few good days at the casino, so I spent some of it. Still got some left. Not for trains though. Bills.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-F...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Link might work.


----------



## AmFlyerFan

I was watching that on E-bay. Looks good to me but a bit too much $$ right now. Congrats!


----------



## Riggzie

WOW!!! 
sweet looking


----------



## mopac

AmFlyerFan said:


> I was watching that on E-bay. Looks good to me but a bit too much $$ right now. Congrats!


Thanks, It will do for me. I have a 332AC and a 336, so I wanted
a K335. 250.00 is about the cheapest they go for and not as nice
as this one. No more northerns unless I run across one for a steal.
Glad I got some K-Line wide curve track. The notherns will like it.
They seem at their max on gilbert track.

Thanks Riggzie and welcome to the forum.


----------



## flyernut

Nice! I believe I paid $375 for mine, years ago.


----------



## mopac

Thanks flyernut. Yep, it seemed like an ok price to me. I paid 400.00 to 425.00 each
for my 332AC and 336. I think all northerns are too expensive since they were around 40.00 new. The market is what the market is. I am sure you paid more for your '39 chevy than it was new.


----------



## Spence

Best of luck with your new addition when it arrives.


----------



## mopac

Thanks Spence.

Like all of us, I am a Gilbert fan and love the northerns. LOL, plus I wanted to be like
my AF Guru.


----------



## yd328

Looks like a nice 335. I would like to add one to the the collection at some point.

Gary


----------



## dooper

Very nice, Al!

I do not have one. 

But, my new years resolution is to get all my steamers in excellent running condition. Saving my money for a new convertible or a new boat. There is always something we want, and always trade-offs. Enough time but never enough money.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Dooper, my philosophy has been that I can have anything I want, but not everything I want. So there are tradeoffs for sure. 
I must be a lot older than you since I now prioritize what I do with my time more than what I do with money. I no longer spend more time to save a few dollars.


----------



## cramden

Very nice Northern mopac. I've noticed some other items the seller has posted at times while window shopping and he usually has better than average items for sale. Price isn't that high based on the pictures. The better the condition, the higher the price, is still true today. Enjoy it.


----------



## AFGP9

mopac said:


> I thought I was done buying AF steamers. Well, shows how much I know. Like I said it is coming. K335. Looks nice and we shall see. Seller graded it a C7. Does not mean it is. But it does look nice.
> Small motor. I will post a pic here and in the "what have you added to your roster" thread. Reminds me I would like Tom to post his new diesels, Al to post his 310, and cramden to post his new K5 to that thread. I just bought and paid today so it will be a few days. I have had a few good days at the casino, so I spent some of it. Still got some left. Not for trains though. Bills.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-F...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> Link might work.


Very nice mopac! I think I would thank the casino for buying you that K335. You "made" some money at the casino but at the end of your posting you say you had some money left but it was going to bills. Ain't that the way of things?? You get a few extra bucks and what happens? Bills!!! Happens every time. At least it does to me.


----------



## mopac

That K335 is already at my post office. Will be delivered Monday. Excited to see it.


----------



## mopac

The K335 arrived. Made the trip fine. Seller packed it really
well. It actually looks nicer in person than it did in the pics.
I would say the paint is flawless. Not a scratch on it. No signs
of any touchups. It is a beauty. Very happy with it except one
flaw and I did not catch it in the pics and seller did not mention
it. One of the whitewalls does have a chip out of it. Wheel is solid
and I will not be messing with it. I will have to live with it. Shame,
that's the only flaw I can see. Could be worse. Seller said it looked
like very little run time and I agree. No wear on the wheels. The
white stripe and lettering is super nice, better than the pics showed. Post office made a special trip to deliver it after dark so
no outdoor pics yet. I will get some outdoors soon. Here are some
quicky pics for now.


----------



## mopac




----------



## mopac

Not very good pics. Will get better soon.


----------



## flyernut

Nice!! You will be happy with it...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## yd328

Very nice 335. A little white touch up paint on that wheel and you'll barely notice the chip.

Gary


----------



## AmFlyerFan

That looks nice. Does it run as well as it looks?


----------



## mopac

I have not run it. I do not have a layout or any track laid out. I got a 293 from flyernut
one or two months ago and I have not run it. Terrible. Its cold weather here and hope
to build my layout this spring. Lumber for the layout is in the garage and I have plenty
of track. I could use more of the K-Line wide curve track. I have 23 pieces but need 36
for what I want. My northerns will like the wide curve track. If anybody has some for sale I am a buyer.


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac that is a great looking 335! The fact that there are no paint flaws makes it that much better. Like was already pointed out, a little white touch up on that wheel and it will never be noticed. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Thanks Kenny. I guess I should try some white paint. There is so many shades of white
paint. Don't want to make it look worse. I have even thought about pulling the wheel,
sending it to flyernut to put a new insulator, and then hoping I can reinstall wheel without
messing up the quartering. Better try paint first.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Thanks Kenny. I guess I should try some white paint. There is so many shades of white
> paint. Don't want to make it look worse. I have even thought about pulling the wheel,
> sending it to flyernut to put a new insulator, and then hoping I can reinstall wheel without
> messing up the quartering. Better try paint first.


I think I have a wheel set for that too!. Already done..


----------



## mopac

Thanks flyernut. I better try some paint first. And see if I can live with it.
If I mess up the quartering then I am really in trouble. You don't have a quartering
jig for a northern. I think I can eyeball it good enough but I am not sure. Never
done it.

I can't believe I have 3 northerns and none have pulmor wheels.


----------



## AFGP9

mopac said:


> Thanks Kenny. I guess I should try some white paint. There is so many shades of white
> paint. Don't want to make it look worse. I have even thought about pulling the wheel,
> sending it to flyernut to put a new insulator, and then hoping I can reinstall wheel without
> messing up the quartering. Better try paint first.


Mopac I have a white paint marker, or maybe you could call it a paint stick, that I picked up at Hobby Lobby some time back that is great for things such as that wheel. Since it is sort of pointed I have used it on several narrow edges such as the white stripe on locomotives that had small rub marks that needed touched up. Perfect match for those. As I recall, there were several different colors. Give it a try. What's the worse that could happen if it isn't a perfect match? That wheel area is small enough I doubt if anyone would notice.

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Thanks Kenny. I think I will run by Hobby Lobby today. Worth a try.


----------



## mopac

*LOL, can't wait for Hobby Lobby to open*

I found a little bottle of Testors white paint. It was dried up.
Also found a bottle of Testors thinner. I broke up some small
chunks of white paint and added thinner. It worked. Got some
paint out of it. Here is a before and an after pic. I think it is better
and more important is I can live with it. I used a tooth pick. I
use the 2 foot rule - If it looks fine from 2 feet away then it is fine.
And it does.



















Not perfect but better. LOL, if you squint a bit it looks fine.


----------



## alaft61ri

Moring back from vacation question what do u mean by wide track i thought the with r standard .


----------



## alaft61ri

That is a great looking train


----------



## mopac

Thanks Al. Gilbert track is 40 inch diameter and K-Line is 54 diameter. Not as tight of
a circle. Wider. Gilbert and K-Line connect to each other. And looks pretty much the same.
Welcome back.


----------



## alaft61ri

So the curved tracks r longer is that what u mean


----------



## mopac

Yes, they are longer. Still takes 12 pieces to make a circle. Same as Gilbert.
Gilbert is called 20 inch radius. K-Line is 27. Longer locomotives like bigger
circles (curves).


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok thanks for the info


----------



## AFGP9

mopac said:


> I found a little bottle of Testors white paint. It was dried up.
> Also found a bottle of Testors thinner. I broke up some small
> chunks of white paint and added thinner. It worked. Got some
> paint out of it. Here is a before and an after pic. I think it is better
> and more important is I can live with it. I used a tooth pick. I
> use the 2 foot rule - If it looks fine from 2 feet away then it is fine.
> And it does.
> 
> View attachment 521526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 521528
> 
> 
> Not perfect but better. LOL, if you squint a bit it looks fine.


Mopac it looks good to me. Not only that, when it is running on the track, who will notice? I also subscribe to the 2 foot rule. I always try and get things looking the best I can. If something isn't 100% then the 2 foot rule applies! 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

[email protected] said:


> So the curved tracks r longer is that what u mean


If you can find the K-Line track you will love it for the wider, broader curve look. It just look better. All of my curves are K-Line. I bought mine back when it was still being produced. Now it can be hard to find and maybe a little pricey but worth it. 
Train shows and eBay are your main sources. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

I am sure I will like the K-Line curves. It is hard to find. I check ebay everyday for it.
Some will show up. I got 14 pieces off ebay and 9 pieces from flyernut. I always have my eyes and ears open for it. My northerns will run on the Gilbert track but you can tell it is a bit tight. For my new layout (if I ever get it built) I want 2 loops of it. And 2 loops of Gilbert. Layout will have an offset so I need 36 pieces of K-Line. 13 more to go. The 14 pieces off ebay came from a train shop in Ohio. I still have not checked at local train shops around here. Need to do that. I was at a train show 2
months ago. A seller had a few pieces of AF stuff. I asked him if he had any K-Line track. He said "you know, I think I do in
a box under the table". I got all excited. Turned out to be K-Line 3 rail O gauge track. There was a seller on ebay that had some. But it was brand new track and he wanted more than I wanted to pay. LOL, he was proud of it. He did sell it.


----------



## cramden

mopac said:


> I found a little bottle of Testors white paint. It was dried up.
> Also found a bottle of Testors thinner. I broke up some small
> chunks of white paint and added thinner. It worked. Got some
> paint out of it. Here is a before and an after pic. I think it is better
> and more important is I can live with it. I used a tooth pick. I
> use the 2 foot rule - If it looks fine from 2 feet away then it is fine.
> And it does.
> 
> View attachment 521526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 521528
> 
> 
> Not perfect but better. LOL, if you squint a bit it looks fine.


Looks fine mopac. In a pinch you can also use a gel type CA or epoxy to fill in any cracks and if the insulators are the bright white ones, a white out pen for corrections on documents works well.


----------



## alaft61ri

Looks good to me nice


----------

